# PTSB visa cover for cancelled holiday



## cinocat4 (2 May 2010)

I have recently booked flights with my Visa for myself and my wife. Now we have had to cancel . This is due to medical advice my wife was given from her doctor in regards to possible risk of miscarriage during first 3 months. I thought that this would be covered by my VHI multi-trip insurance policy, but when I read the "fine print" it appears it is not. I would like to know if there is any cover with my visa ?,but I cannot find the details online at TSB or Visa.


----------



## Mongola (3 May 2010)

What is the amount of time between the time you booked your flights and the time you had to cancel them? Was your wife pregnant when you booked them? I do not have the answer to your question and you might just be better ringing Visa directly but I would imagine that they will ask you (if your wife was pregnant at the time of booking) why have you not checked it  with a doctor prior of booking? I can not imagine Visa refunding you this though but give it a try! gd luck.


----------



## jhegarty (3 May 2010)

What credit card company and level of card  ?


----------



## cinocat4 (3 May 2010)

Hi ya, 

We didn't know she was pregnant when we booked and it was about a week  after we booked then she when to the doctor and had it confirmed.


----------



## cinocat4 (3 May 2010)

It is a Visa credit card and the card is an "Ice" from TSB.


----------



## Blackberry (4 May 2010)

I cannot see how this is an issue for PTSB.  A credit card ia essentially a payment tool, unless you have taken travel insurance out on the card.


----------

